# Got checked by CO, bad impression.



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Opening day on Sat duck hunting with four buddies. CO's come up behind us at 8:20am and ask to see our license, unload our guns, do the whole ammo check, plug check thing(10-15 minutes). Pissed off #1, checking us at absolute prime time for ducks, all you duck hunters that weekend know what I'm talking about and due to the fact we were moving around flared ducks for two other groups around us, had ducks in the air everywhere.

No problems, everybody had license, ammo plugs, legal as beagles except me, left my wallet in truck. So they said they wanted to see it, no problem four minute walk back to truck they followed, showed my license, everything OK. Pissed off #2, the young macho CO starts in on me about 'I better have my license and drivers license with me next time' I said OK no problem just forgot it, he then repeats it like I'm three years old and then say we'll give you a brake this time and leaves with 'we don't like long walks'. They had to come back up anyways to their truck and went out of there way maybe 150 yards!!! I couldn't believe how he turned into a prick(sorry about the language, but this is how I felt) after seeing my license. Now some of you might say, two sides to the story, no way, I was as polite as being in church talking to my pastor.

Either way it left a very bad impression. Here is four guys legal as anything and he turns on me like having two hens over. I ain't knocking all CO's , but man this guy could have acted alot better.

I know they can check anytime and they have lots of ground to cover and we were the ones being checked first(and NO we did not fire before shooting hours) but we were not happy about that. And yes, I know I'm suppose to have my license but his attitude was something to be desired.

Just sharing my story(and maybe venting).


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

We have had that happen before, and yes it is down right rude. I know they are trying to catch the violators, but they do not need to take an ego trip while we are hunting. I was stopped while deer hunting once, because there was a call about poaching in the area. This CO tromped through the woods and made more noise. He was talking loud and ruined my hunt. I couldnt believe it. Oh Well what can you do. 

It has to be a tough job Boehr. You cant please everyone.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I think it is called short man syndrome. The CO who became a pain in the you know what was probably short. Right?
Magnet


----------



## crawdaddy (Nov 30, 2001)

Being stopped by the CO is a matter of perception. They have a job to do. Yes, I agree that the language that you need to have your license with you was a little harsh but.... he could of given you a citation for not having it in your possision. Simply put, your fault. I woud bet that you never go afield without it again. 

Now for another story--------

Several years ago I and 12 of my buddies were at our cabin and decided to do some tip-up fishing. The lake was about 1/3 mile walk away and we had 26 tip up on a 30 acre lake. Bout had all the bases covered. We each had our own tip ups and used paperclips to hold a few business cards to ones that were borrowed. Oh, did I mention that we had a few cases of barley pops on the ice? (lots) There were cans all over the place. 

This lake is tucked back into the woods about 1 mile. Who would of ever thought that the DNR would be on this lake. Guess what-- Mike Radamaker found us. I figured that were were all ok with names on the tip-ups and that we did walk to the lake. But 3 of my buddies left their wallets with their licenses in them back at the cabin. Whoops... Mr Radamaker checked everyone else and then took the name and address of the three that did not have their licnese with them. He said that he was not interested in walking the 1/3 mile back to the cabin, and requested that each just mail their license to him so that he receives it by the comming Tuesday and that he will overnight it right back to the proper person. But if he did not get a license he would overnight the ticket. He did let the three continue fishing for the day though. All sent in their licenses and got them back by friday for the upcomming weekend. 

Now the barley pops--- all of us were half tanked. (hey it was a party) We were not as, B&N put it, "polite as being in church talking to my pastor". It was rather comical. We were a little loud. We did pick up all the cans and left the lake as we found it albit it looked like swiss cheese from all the holes. 

I must say though that after that encounter, Mr. Radimaker was a very professional (and he even laughed a little) As i think back on it, it could of gone a whole different direction. A very positive encounter.

Mark


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

SFK - never really thought of getting badge #, my dad said the same thing. Hard to think of that with all the guns banging back at the river and ducks flying!!! Just wanted to show my license and get back to the river.

Magnet - you are right on the money, short little pip squeak. He also had either a volunteer or trainee along with him, maybe trying to impress him. 

Crawdaddy - your experience left you with a good impression, mine did not whether its my fault or not. Sure he could of given me a ticket, kinda like a cop pulling over somebody going 57 in a 55 mph and issueing a ticket.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It's all about the money.


----------



## Yellowfin (Dec 8, 2001)

Sure, its all about the money, but the same holds true, it depends on the personality of the officer. They are given plenty of discretionary room to make judgement calls,(per State Rep. M.Bishop, dear friend of mine). Just got checked up north. Had six tip ups out and I was the only one there. The officer was ready to read me the riot act. I've read it, it's not entertaining. He asked why the friend left the lake and why the girl drove the quad away while he was walking over, "probably no ORV sticker", he said. I explained as politely as I could that my buddie left to get his license from the house and my girl did the same to get mine and her license, with the quad. Talked with him for a while and explained that everyone would be back shortly with the proper documentation. I could see that he thought I was the biggest violator East of the Mississippi. Well, they came back with the licenses and the officer seemed thrilled; a true story for once! He shared some fishing info and advised that he does not like to hassle good people like us. As he walked away I watched him closely examine the expired ORV sticker on the quad. He never said a word.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Why all the cop bashing on here?? I understand there are officers out there with attitude problems, because I have delt with them on the road and in the woods. Being an officer myself, i just put up with it for the time being, and when their done with their check, I go about my business. If you dont do anything wrong, then there shouldnt be any problems, except a little lost time.

Remember, everybody has to deal with an officer that has an attitude at SOME TIME in their life, but officers have to deal with attitide problems EVERY DAY in their life.

Hopefully some of you guys will get to know me soon in the future, so you can meet at least one good officer out there. Maybe I can help change some attitudes a little, and you can do the same for me.

Hope to meet some of you soon.

Captain Jay


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

Boehr, your subtle sense of humor is too much at times. That was a good one, thanks for the grin. LOL.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Capt Jay, I'm sure you are a fine officer. Buy please don't act like your job is the only job out there that has to deal with attitude everyday.....the list is never ending, case workers, court workers, teachers, principles, truck drivers, cab drivers, anybody that has to deal with the public.......

I gotta believe that the majority of the time people are on their best behavior when they are around officers. 

I deal with attitude all day and you think I enjoy a little more time of it(I could careless who it is) on my weekend hunts....if you want to try and defend an officer that acted like that by saying its just a "little lost time", thats your opinion.


----------



## RJE (Nov 9, 2001)

B and N..... I'm not so sure the Captain was defending an obnoxious officer. Lets not be so stinkin' quick to jump down someones throat. He is not saying his job is the only one dealing with attitudes. He was simply talking about his profession,not belittling other jobs or professions. It sometimes causes me to wonder why folks are so quick to be defensive........my dos centavos....

RJ


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Why did they have to check while they were trying to bag some ducks?Sounds tantamount to hunter harassment.I know they were doing their job,but the COs should at least give the hunters common courtesy and not interrupt them while they were trying to zero in on some ducks.That might have been the only opportunity to get a shot at some ducks.At least they were no tickets issued.As far as the wide discretion thing, why do COs let one person off the hook and make a criminal out of another.For example,I was 17 and was ticketed for fish out of season and the fish were still alive and I was courteous to the officer.He actually killed the fish by putting them in his car instead of releasing them.He could have took a picture of the fish and then release them so he would have a picture of them to have evidence of his case.That's a double-standard.Why wasn't I warned and told to let the fish go?I thought COs are for conservation.I think the "wide discretion" thing is biased depending on who you are and your age and if the officer had a bad "hair day".COs and other law enforcement officers are public servants and need to act in a professional matter as long as the violator acts the same.It may just come and bite them in the a-- if they don't Just my .02......


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I have personally never been checked by a CO for anything. I'm one of the lucky ones I guess. (Not that I should have had anything to worry about  ) But fishing with a good bunch of guys this past weekend I heard a story that made me SICK !
I don't know all of the details but here's a brief summary of what happened as far as I can tell.

This particular individual was out fishing on the lake when another fisherman came up and started chatting. They talked for a while and the guy started fishing with him apparently. The first person said he was out of bait and was going to get more. He did.
While going after bait he also picked up some coffee and donuts.
He returned to fishing with the second "fisherman" and offered him some coffee and donuts which he accepted. They fished apparently until the bait ran out. Then the first person said, "Well I guess it's time to go" or something like that. Then the second "fisherman" turned to him and said "I want to count your fish ". IT WAS A CO !!! He was apparently a little over his limit and received a ticket. 
That is the ABSOLUTE LOWEST form of behavior I have ever heard of by a law enforcement officer.

Again, this didn't happen to me. It's just a story I heard this past weekend and I don't know if the person that told it to me wants it known who he was so I'll just leave it at that. If he doesn't mind and would like to add too or clarify any of the details (Like I said, it was just a brief overview) that would be great.

Personally, I think the officer involved should have been pulled off of field duty and stuck at a desk for the REST of his DNR career.


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

Wow...I thought I was being pretty fair for both sides of the coin on this one because I've been in both shoes!!....Sorry, I guess I'll keep my opinions to myself from now on...Or at least keep them on the "Sound Off"


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2002)

Come on, what it boils down to is your supposed to have your licenses and I.D. in your posession, and from what i've read, that wasn't the case. 

Simple======That was an illegal act, and if a ticket wasn't issued, there should of been one.

Geez, what's so difficult about carrying everything your supposed to?


----------



## RJE (Nov 9, 2001)

Cap'n,

This is exactly why I said what I said a few posts ago. People come on here expressing an opinion and they get ripped by someone. (this is not mlive.com) One should discuss opinions, not ones person. Especially if it is going to be degrading. 
We want folks to post here and exchange ideas, not scare people off. 
Dont get me wrong, if I feel someone is totally out in left field, I will say what needs to be said, but, I use discretion. Maybe even a personal note. Seems like a common sense type of thing.......

RJ


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I understand that is really chicken on the CO to befriend the man and then give him a ticket, but if he was over the legal limit than he was against the law.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Well said SFK

I agree 100%. I'm not saying they shouldn't enforce the law. But they should do it in a professional manner. One last tidbit I just remembered about the story I told. After receiving the ticket and as he was leaving to go back to his car, he was told NOT TO TALK TO ANYBODY ON THE ICE ! I'm sure that was so he wouldn't blow the A__holes cover ! Can a CO legally tell you not to talk to anybody on the way back to your car ? Isn't this a free country ?
I'm sure there are a lot of good and professional COs out there that do there job correctly and professionally. But you got to admit, there are a lot of JERKS out there too !


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Well if it was me and I already got the ticket, I think I'd be passing out fliers with this jerks m.o. not to mention I'd be broadcasting on the two way. Free country =free speech. Don't get mad ..... get even


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

I am in total agreement that if you forget your license or your drivers license you deserve the ticket. However, if I am treated with disrespect I'm not about to do him a favor by blowing his cover. Plus with the guy sitting there helping him catch over the limit in my eyes that makes the c.o. an accomplice. Both jokers deserved a ticket if you ask me IMO.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Man I must drink good water cause all the COs I see, I almost have a hard time trying to keep them near me to talk.
I seem to get along with them quite well.
I did luck out this past bird season tho.
I saw a New CO in the SGA parking lot and I struck up a conversation with him. I was picking up trash in the lot ( a bike,a tire, and some odd auto parts someone thru out) Then I went to give him my Biz card and opened up my wallet.
Right then I realized I did'nt have any of the licenses on me at all.
I had a gun with shells the dog the gear etc all in the van.
He never asked for any info just said have a nice day.
I drove right home and put the licenses in my wallet then went back out hunting.
You see they can and do sometimes just talk to you.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

captain jay...that is exactly why I haven't gotten into this thread, I figured I just let it vent and keep a good opinion of sportsmen that I try to keep. Unfortunately and admittedly there are times when a CO could do things differently but there are also times when so called sportsmen could avoid being a$$ holes too. This is not indicating sportsmen on this site but there are over a million that want everyone to believe they are sportsmen. I have never known any law enforcement officer of any type that gets paid to take crap. With me throughout my career you WILL get treated the way you indicate you want to be treated, period!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Serial...I don't see entrapment in the case above. There is nothing even in that post that indactes the CO was even working even though it does not make a difference. Believe it or not CO's do hunt and fish on their free time too. Would we as sportsmen want a CO to be out fishing on his own time, observe what is believed to be a violation right next to him and do nothing? Do we want other sportsmen to never report a violation when they believe it is happening? I think not but, a CO sitting right next to the guy, not taking any action on a violation I think is even worse.

Now lets go the other way. Let's say the CO is working. I still do see entrapment. I myself have been on salmon runs, at night working but acting like a fishermen and had some snagger say are you a CO. You can best believe I can B.S. with the best of them and said heck no, and ask him if you're asking a question like that you are a CO arn't you? Well of course he said no and I obviously knew he wasn't a CO but...the guy even made a comment like you know it's illegal to lie if you really are a CO. I said you're right so you better not be a CO. Well, he got arrested about a hour later with fish illegally taken, snagged. Entrapment? Not even close.

As far as training, no, CO's are not training to be jerks and most CO's are not. Then again people don't have training to be jerks but some are. The most important thing that CO's are trained to do is to go home at night, unfortunately some have not made it home, they were killed.

Everyone has the right to vent sometimes and hopefully this makes the person feel better. It make no sense for me to debate an issue of opinion on a subject like this because to debate this I have to be able to talk, person to person, to ALL parties involved. I would only hope that anyone that does have a bad experience that they keep in mind that it's an experience with an indivdual and not CO's in general. If I had the opinion I have of some so called sportsmen and considered them all to be the same, with some of the jerks I've dealt with we would be in really bad shape, wouldn't we. Fortunately, they are individuals.

In over twenty-one years I have had two citizen complaints on me. One made by a poacher, well known poacher by many sportsmen in the county that accussed me of telling him the blood on my patrol vehicle was from poachers I shot. An outright lie number one. Number two I did have a conversation with him, polite as we both stood outside a party store drinking a pop. But my words to him was the blood was from deer that poachers shot, not what he said. He knew I was after him as well as the other CO in the county. He was trying to get my goat at the time and when he couldn't rile me up he tried a different tactic, that didn't work either.

The other complaint was made by our own ex-senator David Jaye because I refused to sell him a state park sticker. Wasn't that I refused, told him that I did not have any to sell and did not have access to get into Sleeper State Park to get park stickers. Park office was closed, during the winter, on a weekend and after 5 PM. Again very polite with him but since I worked for the DNR he thought I should be able to do anything. Couldn't understand why even CO's can't do everything. I still have a copy of his complaint letter and will never be able to respect that person again, long before his other problems. I guess lies breed lies for him.

Outside of that, I'm not going to get any further into this post although I don't understand why this is in Law Questions. Maybe it's to get more people to read it, maybe not. Seems to me it should be in Sound Off but, it will end and we will go to another topic, hopefully one that can benefit sportsmen much better.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

For those that feel, 'I forgot my license and DESERVED a ticket period', I wish you the best of luck the next time you forget yours and get checked.

I also believe most CO's would never issue a ticket for a license that can be retrieved within 5 minutes, and most will issue a ticket that will be null and void IF you mail it to them in a certain time period proving you just forgot it(this as happend to a coupe buddies in the past). 

Plus, my point was just his attitude after he saw my license. 

Problably should have started this subject in Sound Off.


----------



## Dogshooter (Sep 29, 2001)

I went out deer hunting near Traverse about 15 years ago and literally walked up to (I'm talking UP TO) a doe. She couldn't even walk away from me. She had a really bad wound in her front shoulder and was on the verge of falling down when I came up on her. I put her out of her misery as I'm sure any of you would have. When I got back to town I went to see the CO and told him what I did and asked for a kill tag and said I would go back and salvage what meat I could instead of letting it all go to waste. He told me he would cite me if I didn't go out and bring it back to him and he would donate it to a needy family. I drove the 20 miles to where she was and drug her out to the truck and delivered her to the CO who then asked me to dress it for him. I declined. Didn't get a ticket but did learn a valuable lesson.

Like the man says, some are just jerks.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Early last spring, Byron, a buddy of mine and I launched the boat for the first time of the year. We got to the mouth of the Clinton River and Byron taps me on the shoulder and says "Is there supposed to be this much water back here?" I turned around, looked, and said @#[email protected]#$%^&, pulled a 180 and headed back to the launch full bore in a no wake zone. We got to the ramp, I went and got the truck and we pulled the boat out. Seems some Numnuts had put the plug into a livewell outlet!!!!(Me). As the boat was draining a shapely blonde C.O. came walking up and asked if we had any luck. I said no, we hadn't even gotten out fishing, and explained the reason we came flying up the river. She said "Oh, I saw that, but I wasn't going to say anything, because you guys were the only boat out there." We exchanged a few plesantries, and she wished us luck as we relaunched. (With the plug in the right hole this time.)


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Most of us got checked while ice fishing at Metro last Sunday. She checked for licenses and no name tip-ups. Someone near by got a ticket but all of us were clean. She was pleasant.


----------

